# Cold Turkey ?



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

im gonna be switching over to raw pretty soon. What exactly is Cold turkeyand where do you get it from ? thanks


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I'm not sure I understand your question....


----------



## ali2020 (Dec 6, 2009)

well i read online that you switch from kibble to raw by giving Cold turkey. not sure what is it ?


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

:rofl:


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

Please tell me your kidding... please... lol.


----------



## Lila (Dec 7, 2009)

Funny question, Ali.

"Cold Turkey" is a colloquial expression referring to doing something "straight away" with no middle steps. I guess if you wanted to you could get some turkey and put it in the fridge but probably not necessary.

I hope that the raw diet works well for you. Everyone who tries it swears by it. 

Regards


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

As someone whose english is her third language, please don't laugh! English is a language of expressions, and it takes a lifetime of being immersed in the language and the culture to pick up and understand all the expressions that are so commonly used.

As Lila said, Cold Turkey is an expression - it means changing a behaviour or a habit wholly or suddenly. For example, a smoker who quits cold turkey just quits. Period. Smokes one last cigarette, and never smokes another one again, as opposed to people who may quit by gradually decreasing the amount they smoke on a daily basis until they are down to one cigarette a day, then none. 

So good for you to consider raw. Some people try to transition their dogs onto raw gradually, others do it just "cold turkey". I don't think that there is a big difference either way, except that you will see the benefits of raw sooner if you switch over to 100% raw cold turkey, as opposed to gradually increasing the raw parts of his diet while you gragually decrease the kibble he gets.


----------



## Lin (Jul 3, 2007)

This poster is a troll, look up past threads... Thats why the laughing.


----------



## Castlemaid (Jun 29, 2006)

I think this is an honest question from a 17 year old for whom english is not his mother tongue. 

We can get on his case for lieing, for buying and selling pups for a profit, and for a lot of other things - but let's not get on his case for an honest question. 
Maybe once he bonds with Shane, he'll get a better understanding of why it is wrong to get dogs just to make a few bucks - why the dogs should always come first. .


----------



## elisabeth_00117 (May 17, 2009)

I noticed his other threads before posting.

Looks like this person is here to stir the pot and cause problems.

I'm done with this thread.

Good luck all!


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

ali2020 said:


> where do you get it from ?


your local grocery store will have them :silly:
and they will (most likely) be frozen so "very cold" turkey.

For some very strange reason I am kind of enjoying Ali's threads. dont ask me why.


----------



## Lucy Dog (Aug 10, 2008)

You need to go to walmart. They have a great section - all cold turkeys. Make sure to ask a manager though because a lot of the time, they like to hide all the best cold turkeys.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

How does he take care of these dogs. I WOULD LOVE TO KNOW...
I wrked alot when I was 17, but DEFF could not affored UH how manydogs does he have??
3? 2?
This kid/guy/woman is joking & I hate to see you guys waste your time on this person.....
And if hes not joking, PRAY for these dogs........


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

But to those of you making fun of him......WHY?
What if he is being serious?


----------



## smyke (Sep 24, 2009)

you're right. 
English is not my first language either so I should know better than make fun of someone who may be asking honest questions because they dont understand certain things. 
I apologize for my poor attempt at humor.

However, looking at other posts/threads from OP it all seems pretty weird.


----------



## Northern GSDs (Oct 30, 2008)

Ali, before you jump into a raw diet, IMHO I think it is important to spend some time researching it properly before plunging right into it. I don't know if others agree or not - just my thoughts. 

From your posts, it looks like you have just begun to think about going this route. If you've only been thinking about raw for about a week or so, you might want to spend some well invested time into researching the various types of raw diets (are you going to go with a prey model, a BARF diet, etc). There is more to a raw diet than simply feeding any raw piece of meat. There is a way to introduce new protein sources. You should have some understanding of what cuts of meat will offer a proper overall balance (RMBs, OMs, etc) and when/how they should be fed and why. What types of cuts should be avoided and why; are you considering supplements and why or why not etc. Do you know how much you need to feed and why or how to adjust the amount if needed? If you do not have a basic knowledge of the above, I am going to say you may not be ready to start a raw diet. I'm not saying one needs to be a complete raw expert, I'm just saying one should have some basic awareness of raw diets before initiating them. 

Shane has just been to the vet for some GI issues he was having. Pumpkin can be helpful for helping to manage stools but IMHO I also think it is important to ensure that nothing else is going on GI wise. Has he been in for a follow up at all following the initial appointment? Yes, changing diets can help with some GI issues etc but I hope things have settled first so that you can ensure that if there is an underlying issue it is dealt with first. 

I'm not against a raw diet and I don't mean to dissuade the raw route - I've done raw in the past but I also hope you are not thinking that a raw diet is a cure all for everything and anything that may be presenting and that it requires little to no knowledge to implement. 

If you are posting to get a rise out of people (not saying that you are but based on some history in some of the other threads, I don't know....), I still think this thread is not a waste of time for those who have contributed a response because there may be others out there who will appreciate the input that people have contributed. 

Lastly, you seem to have alot of concerns with Shane's health (weight, joints/gait etc). Have you been in contact with Ariya Shepherds where you got Shane from to discuss such things?


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Lin said:


> This poster is a troll, look up past threads... Thats why the laughing.


(Benefit of the doubt) The poster has also posted questions about RAW on another GSD forum. I don't believe they're trying to "start" anything.

My opinion is that if you're interested in feeding RAW, do as MUCH research as you possibly can. There are several links and information on this board that I read through before I did "the switch," and I visited Lauri's site as well. When I was first interested in RAW, I was confused by some posts because I didn't know what RMB, MM, and OM meant. Those are kind of important abbreviations  (RMB: Raw Meaty Bones, MM: Muscle Meat, OM: Organ Meat) On Lauri's site, RAW DOG RANCH, there is a little more detail into what meat cut falls into what category. 

I read....read....read....and when I thought I was ready....I read some more, and then I contacted a fellow board member with some questions I had and a "help! hold my hand!" request. I cannot thank her enough! My dogs are SO happy and healthy, and my Vet is astounded by their 5-star condition.


----------



## Raziel (Sep 29, 2009)

Actually she is.
Ali is bothering me on AOL. So she is deff a troll and an annoyance.


----------



## SouthernThistle (Nov 16, 2005)

Raziel said:


> Actually she is.
> Ali is bothering me on AOL. So she is deff a troll and an annoyance.


AOL isn't this forum, and how are they "bothering you on AOL?" How did they get your screen name to do so?

While I definitely don't understand nor like the dog flipping/attacks/flaming, etc. posts that they fueled, I *think* they are truly asking about feeding RAW and not trying to start a flame-war again. Maybe I'm just naive, but I'm basing this opinion on the other forum's questions about RAW.


----------



## Burns0716 (Feb 4, 2010)

Should I maybe bring $20 to bribe my butcher for the very very coldest of cold turkeys?


----------

